# cellphone use on Paradise Island/Bahamas



## Banker (Oct 4, 2009)

I know most phones cannot call into the US from the Bahamas.  I will need to make one phone call once I am there. What is the procedure to be able to call the US from the Bahamas?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Oct 4, 2009)

Banker,

See this Bahamas FAQ - Bahamas Gateway link for info about Cellular Services

See this link if you are using AT&T  to call from the Bahamas- 


Richard


----------



## Happytravels (Jan 9, 2010)

*att calling cards*

I have some att calling cards that I bought here in the US are they good for calling from the Bahamas?


----------



## ljwhit (Jan 15, 2010)

I don't believe they are any good calling from the Bahamas.  You can get Batelco Phone Cards in the lobbies of most of the hotels. If your staying at Atlantis, there is a phone bank right outside the Casino - sells the cards and has several phones there.  Thats the cheapest way to go.  Cell phone service - Verizon, ATT is quite expensive, like $2.99 per minute and it is spotty.  My friend spent several hours walking around Harborside/Marina Village/Atlantis trying to get a signal.  Next day she picked up one right in our unit.  But oh wow was she surprised when she got her bill.


----------



## tbenton (Feb 3, 2010)

Banker said:


> I know most phones cannot call into the US from the Bahamas.  I will need to make one phone call once I am there. What is the procedure to be able to call the US from the Bahamas?  Thanks in advance.



I  have been going to Bahamas for decades and  see people using cells to call back to the USA all the time  from Paradise Island. Service seems just fine from Batelco as I never see anyone frown,etc while on their cell on the beach.  Most cell services use roaming when you dial  back to the USA.  I know that high international rates apply. You might want to call your cell company and ask if you need to sign up for international and if Bahamas are in their roaming area. We did it just in case and it was free to sign up.

We have friends in Bahamas who call us on their cell and that works just with 'regular' dialing too.


----------

